# Is there an SDFIX version for Windows7



## DaveandDen (Jan 27, 2009)

My friends daughter has the BSOD on her portable Compaq, it appears to have the signs of a trojan virus, she has had these problems before on her Windows XP laptop - which was cleaned with SDFix.

Tried SDFix on Windows 7 the blue SDfix box flash's for a fraction of a second and thats it. (Is there a W7 SDFix ?????)

The laptop goes all the way through the startup process before the BSOD appears, it's tricky to resolve because I am trying to help over the telephone with her away in university.

Regards,


David


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You should not run a powerful program like SDFix without assistance from a malware removal expert. Besides, SDFix hasn't been updated in ages. It's useless.

SDFix only works on *Windows 2000 and XP*. Furthermore, the developer stopped all work/improvements on his tool some time ago (due to personal reasons) and SDFix has not been updated to include new malware variants since November 6, 2008. As such there are no new script routines incorporated to deal with current infections which may target SDFix and keep the tool from running properly or to completion.


----------

